# wall coloring.



## florist.guy (Jun 30, 2008)

It kinda depends on the rest of the furniture in the room. You could go with a clubby feel and paint the walls a pool table green. You could go with an imperial looking light / baby blue, too.


----------



## DesigningWoman (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello Jessica!
It sounds like you have some great changes about to happen in your home. Consider a light to medium gray in your living room. It is still a “neutral color” and will tone down the white. Also what window treatments do you have in your living room? You may want to “pull” a color (match the threads from the fabric) to accent the window treatment and complement the carpet. 

You have a lot of contrast in the kitchen with the hunter green countertops and white appliances. You will want to select a light color to make the small kitchen appear larger. Consider a light yellow to brighten up the space and reflect any sunlight that comes into that room. 

I recommend getting a color tester or paint chip from the store to see how it will look before you start the project. Painting a swatch (4’x4’) and looking at it for a few days will help you get the feel of the finished project without committing to gallons of paint. Plus – if you don’t like to color, you can still change your mind!


Best wishes and please send us photos to see how the walls turned out!
Designing Woman


----------



## Oops! (Oct 31, 2010)

A khaki tan color would look nice with the burgandy and the hunter green.


----------



## BrendaSimons (Sep 2, 2011)

I would vote for peppermint green.


----------



## Rexi1212 (Sep 14, 2011)

I think light purple or pink would be best for burgandy colored carpet. This is my choice you can also take advice of interior designer.


----------



## theARTeacher (Sep 17, 2011)

*Paint colors to compliment burgundy carpet*

Something with a warm gold tone, without getting to "bright" or "metallic"... as mentioned in a previous comment, get a sample jar and experiment and look at it several times a day with the changing light.

Good luck with your selection...


----------

